# Einige "Weisheiten" von Fußballreportern



## krawutz (16 Feb. 2013)

*Es steht im Augenblick 1:1. Aber es hätte auch umgekehrt lauten können.
*
Heribert Faßbender


*Ich darf als Reporter ja nicht parteiisch sein... ich will auch nicht parteiisch sein -
aber... lauft, meine kleinen schwarzen Freunde, lauft !!!*

Marcel Reif beim WM-Spiel Kamerun-Argentinien beim Stand von 1:0


*Wenn man schon Gelb hat und so reingeht, kann man nur wichtige Termine haben.*

Johannes B. Kerner


*Wenn Sie dieses Spiel atemberaubend finden, dann haben Sie es an den Bronchien.*

Marcel Reif


*Und jetzt skandieren die Fans wieder: Türkiye, Türkiye.
Was so viel heißt wie Türkei, Türkei.*

Heribert Faßbender


*Auch die Schiedsrichterassistenten an der Linie haben heute ganz ordentlich gepfiffen.*

Wilfried Mohren


*Nein, liebe Zuschauer, das ist keine Zeitlupe - der läuft wirklich so langsam !*

Werner Hansch


*Was nützt die schönste Viererkette, wenn sie anderweitig unterwegs ist.*

Johannes B. Kerner


*Fußball ist inzwischen Nummer eins in Frankreich. Handball übrigens auch.
*
Heribert Fassbender


*Man kennt das doch: Der Trainer kann noch so viel warnen, aber im Kopf jedes Spielers sind zehn Prozent weniger vorhanden, und bei elf Mann sind das schon 110 Prozent.
*
Werner Hansch


----------



## Max100 (16 Feb. 2013)

*"Man muss nicht immer die absolute Mehrheit hinter sich haben, manchmal reichen auch 51 Prozent.*


Christoph Daum


----------



## comatron (16 Feb. 2013)

Als Reporter war der Kerner jedenfalls besser, als jetzt beim Talk.


----------



## Ludger77 (19 Feb. 2013)

:WOW: schöne Sammlung unsere Sprachakrobaten!!


----------



## wiesel (20 Feb. 2013)

Super Sammlung. :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## stfn24 (1 März 2013)

super Weisheiten


----------



## Punisher (11 März 2013)

Gruß an alle Intelligenz-Allergiker


----------



## oldpliny (3 Apr. 2013)

Fußball und Philosophie sind einander eng verwandt... Danke für die Sammlung


----------

